
Ask HN: Anybody here uses an iPad Pro as a personal device? - reacharavindh
Fellow hackers,
I am thinking of buying an used ipad pro to replace my scattered handwritten notes and hopes of using them as a portable device that I can use for meetings and discussions where I dont need to actively code.<p>Anybody here use IPad Pro (wih Apple Pencil) in any good usecases?
======
philiphodgen
I have tried -- really tried -- to replace a laptop with an iPad Pro. The big
one, with a keyboard and pencil.

Failure. I am one of three people I have seen this happen to. A MBP is vastly
more capable.

When I see iPad sales continue to slide, I don't wonder why. It is not all
that useful.

I'm a tax lawyer so my needs are modest. I'm no power user. But spreadsheets,
omnigraffle, Scrivener, etc are all better on a Mac. Multiple windows are a
necessity.

The people I have seen who evangelize the iPad Pro as a primary device
(macstories.net, brooksreview.net) seem to put far more effort into bending
their lives to the tool. I'd rather get shit done.

------
informatimago
The good use cases are:

\- drawing (painting),

\- manual (hand-written) note taking and sketching.

\- I like Omnigraffle on it, too, and other vectorial drawing.

\- musical composition both partition editing (with the pencil), and
synthesizer/sequencers programming. Also, there's a Logic Pro iOS annex but
I've not tried it yet.

\- and of course, classical tablet media consumption and social, with the
added value of multi-tasking.

However, I feel that currently applications don't exploit fully the ergonomic
potential of tablets and of the pencil. But as a programmer, you should be
able to write applications matching your needs and expectations, and notably,
integrating an application with user interface parts on both the tablet and
the desktop.

